# can you test this pattern for me please?



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

it doesn't matter what needles or wool you use, I just need to know if the pattern works, and the stitch numbers are correct. The stitch numbers are those at the end of each line in brackets. Thank you. I have posted two pictures of what I make of the pattern, but I have been over it so many times, that I can no longer see if there are any mistakes.......

k = knit stitch	
ks = slip next stitch onto needle 

row 1	cast on 2stitch (2)
row 2	knit 1, make 1, knit one (3)
row 3	knit 2, m1, k1 (4)
row 4	k3, m1, k1 (5)
row 5 to row 26	continue in this fashion until there are 27 stitches
row 27	k3, (slip knit, knit 1, 11 times)k1 m, k1 (28)
row 28	k27, m1, k1 (29)
row 29	k4, (slip knit, knit 1, 11 times), k2, m1, k1 (30)
row 30	k29, m1, k1 (31)
row 31	k4, (slip knit, knit 1, 12 times), k2, m1, k1 (32)
row 32	k31, m1, k1 (33)
row 33	k5 (slip knit, knit 1, 12 times), k3, m1, k1 (34)
row 34	k33, m1, k1 (35)
row 35	k4 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k2, m1, k1 (36)
row 36	k35, m1, k1 (37)
row 37	k5 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k3, m1, k1 (38)
row 38	k37, m1, k1 (39)
row 39	k6 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k4, m1, k1 (40)
row 40	k39, m1, k1 (41)
row 41	k7 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k5, m1, k1 (42)
row 42	k41, m1, k1 (43)
row 43	k8 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k6, m1, k1(44)
row 44	k43, m1, k1 (45)
row 45	k9 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k7, m1, k1 (46)
row 46	k45, m1, k1 (47)
row 47	k10 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k8, m1, k1 (48)
row 48	k47, m1, k1 (49)
row 49	k11 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k9, m1, k1 (50)
row 50	k49, m1, k1 (51)
row 51	k12 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k10, m1, k1 (52)
row 52	k51, m1, k1 (53)
row 53	knit to last 3 sts, k2 tog, kt 1 (52)
row 54	k12 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k9 , k2 tog, k1 (51)
row 55	k48, k2tog, k1 (50)
row 56	k11 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k8 k2tog, k1 (49)
row 57	k46, k2tog, k1 (48)
row 58	k10 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k7, k2tog, k1 (47)
row 59	k44, k2tog, k1 (46)
row 60	k9 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k6, k2tog, k1 (45)
row 61	k42, k2tog, k1 (44)
row 62	k8 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k5, k2tog, k1 (43)
row 63	k40, k2tog, k1 (42)
row 64	k7 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k4, k2tog, k1 (41)
row 65	k38, k2tog, k1 (40)
row 66	k6 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k3, k2tog, k1 (39)
row 67	k36, k2tog, k1 (38)
row 68	k5 (slip knit, knit 1, 14 times), k2, k2tog, k1 (37)
row 69	k34, k2tog, k1 (36)
row 70	k6 (slip knit, knit 1, 12 times), k3, k2tog, k1 (35)
row 71	k32, k2tog, k1 (34)
row 72	k5 (slip knit, knit 1, 12 times), k2, k2tog, k1 (33)
row 73	k30, k2tog, k1 (32)
row 74	k6 (slip knit, knit 1, 11 times), k1, k2tog, k1 (31)
row 75	k28, k2tog, k1 (30)
row 76	k5 (slip knit, knit 1, 11 times), k2tog, k1 (29)
row 77	k26, k2tog, k1 (28)
row 78	k4 (slip knit, knit 1, 10 times), k1, k2tog, k1 (27)
row 79	k24, k2tog, k1 (26)
row 80	k23, k2tog, k1 (25)
row 81	k22, k2tog, k1 (24)
row 82 to 103	continue in this fashion until there are 2 stitches
row 104	k2tog


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a funeral to go to tomorrow and Friday. But I'll test it for you on Friday night if I'm up to it. (It's good therapy) or I'll do it Saturday!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I would love to try try pattern for you but unfortunately I have a grandbaby due next month and I am flat out knitting for him,never the less I will try it as soon as I can just so I can see what it looks like. I see you live only a short way away from me, I live in Mangawhai.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm puzzled by your term "slip knit". Is one supposed to slip the stitch knitwise? Or something else?


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I will try it - looks like it could be used for a dish cloth.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe that part is supposed to be the "scrubbie" part.


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

When you do your first make one, what do you pick up between the slip knot and first stitch? I have never had to make one right after the slip knot.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Where does the "loopy"stitch change to the ribbed part?I have knitted up half of the washcloth but it seems to carry on to the end unchanged : am I misreading something?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

i have printed it out and will try it tonight. I am out of cotton and will pick some up when I get groceries later today. It looks interesting.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Interesting pattern!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I'll test it for you.. I just got back from the dentist so when I rest up a bit I'll test your pattern... It looks very intersting.. I'll be back.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am planning on trying it


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure - will do....


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

The slip knit I am reading as slip it knit wise, Right? I am going to keep going with it as that and see what I get


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,I will try it tonight.The one thing I can see is like row 27 reads (slip knit)- should be slip 1?I will let you know more when it is finnished,O.K.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am not a pro but I printed this pattern and have been working on it. I am on roll 56 and using the "slip knit" as a "slip stitch" and it looks good.


----------



## PETERKIN (Nov 14, 2011)

Mayane, tried your pattern and had no problems with it.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I just automatically slip knit one..so far so good. I am on row 49...I am not a very fast knitter.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

slip stitch means simply move the stitch from the left needle to the right needle. You can slip it knitwise or purlwise, which ever you find easiest.


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

I tested your pattern and it worked out great. When you said to slip knit I thought you meant slip as to knit, so that is what I did. I knitted it in cotton. It will make a nice wash cloth. Thank you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Tried your pattern and can find no fault with it. It makes a very nice dish cloth.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got onto KP so I haven't tried it yet - sounds like it is OK by the comments I have read. So I will copy the pattern and try it out later.
Thanks for posting, it looks like it will make a good dishcloth and a different pattern block for a sampler afghan too.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I knitted this pattern and its worked out the same way as your picture I followed the pattern all the way through and mine looks the same as yours.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Its my guess that if you if you made it more clear on the pattern what you mean by slip knit it would be better, its the term slip knit that seems to have thrown the pattern and those knitting it off... otherwise this is a great cloth.... Thanks for posting..


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

The pattern worked great...I did knit on the first set of slips and then on the 2nd half I did purls..made no difference.

Thank you for the privilege to test.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I tested your pattern. No problem with it. I can't really see the design because of the color cotton yarn I used, but really like the pattern.


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

Awsome pattern!I did enjoy knitting this pattern.I did use markers between the(),then I did not need to read the pattern so much.Thank You!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I ended up with a guest at my gouse until Monday, so please be patient with me. I'll do it as soon as I possibly can. 


patmastel said:


> I have a funeral to go to tomorrow and Friday. But I'll test it for you on Friday night if I'm up to it. (It's good therapy) or I'll do it Saturday!


----------



## cgak24 (Feb 28, 2011)

Your pattern is fun to do. I just have a couple of comments.
make1 should be inc 1.
slip knit should be slst. 
At least that is how we write pattern around here.


----------



## Carol16 (Jul 15, 2012)

I knitted up this pattern & both sides should look alike. The pattern changes at row 53. On row 54 you start doing the slip one knit wise, knit one on the other side. There isn't any ribbing unless you slip the stitches purl wise, but that is not what the pattern tells you to do. Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## Carol16 (Jul 15, 2012)

I knitted up this pattern & both sides should look alike. The pattern changes at row 53. On row 54 you start doing the slip one knit wise, knit one on the other side. There isn't any ribbing unless you slip the stitches purl wise, but that is not what the pattern tells you to do. Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## Carol16 (Jul 15, 2012)

I knitted this pattern & both sides should look alike when finished. You slip one stitch knit wise then knit one stitch to get the pattern. The pattern changes on row 53 with the slip stitches moving to the other side of the piece. There isn't any ribbing unless you slip your stitches purl wise instead of knit wise. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Mayanne, Sorry it's taken so long to let you know that your pattern is great. It took longer than I thought as I can only knit a few rows at a time as I am fighting a shoulder injury from a car accident last fall and the pain and lack of mobility has returned full force. I have it finished now and really like how easy your pattern was to follow. Hope this is not too late to be helpful. Norah


----------

